# Wolf scouts w/ sniper rifles?



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

now, as an avid space wolf, i have 5 wolf scouts already, but i don't know whether to arm my next squad with CCW or sniper rifles. i think it is a shame to have bs 4 and not use sniper rifles. but, they have very good close combat capabilities, with motw. i need some help with this, so any would be much appreciated


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They could be good as Monstrous Creature duty if you don't have Long Fangs. They have BS4, and Missile Launchers can take on Monstrous Creatures better, AND split fire, AND hordes.

The only thing that Snipers do better at is causing Pinning to those important units. Shame that such units are usually Fearless or have special rules to reduce it's power. (Termagaunts/Boyz/IG blobs)


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

i like to think of a 10 man wolf scout unit with a heavy bolter and sniper rifles as a 36" anti-ork nob unit( probably because 80%v of people i play against use ork nobs on bikes or in a trukk.) but i think that they would be useful for bogging down squads while the rest of the army close in with drop pods, rhinos etc. i really want them as an anti-heavy weapon squad however, as my rhinos seem to be blown up by turn 2 all the time.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Scouts + meltabombs + meltagun + arriving on the enemy deployment zone = win.

Wouldn't bother with sniper rifles


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Sniper rifles? Maybe if you were a scoring unit.

Snipers aren't particular useful themselves, but using them on an obviously combat-oriented unit that can walk off of your opponent's board edge and cause havoc is a huge waste.


----------

